# Links > Tutorials >  Οι κεραίες δεν προσθέτουν ισχύ, την κατευθύνουν

## MAuVE

Δείτε τον παρακάτω λογαριασμό. 

Υπόθεση Α
α) ότι είμαστε σε μία πόλη ταψί, flat σαν την Ολλανδία.
β) εκπέμπω νόμιμα με μία omni 100mW (+20dBm)
γ) οι άλλοι γύρω μου έχουν κάρτες με ευαισθησία στην καλύτερη περίπτωση -90dBm
Από τα = +20 έως τα -90dBm μεσολαβούν 110dB
Στους 2.450 MHz αυτά μας δίνουν μία ακτίνα 3,1 χλμ
Δηλαδή θέλουν δεν θέλουν με βλέπουν ή αντίστοιχα ενοχλώ-ρυπαίνω μία επιφάνεια γής π*r^2 = 3.1*3.1*3.14=30,2 τετ. χλμ

Υπόθεση Β
α) Συνεχίζω να εκπέμπω τα 100mW αλλά τώρα έχω μία κατευθυντική κεραία που σε 30 μοίρες βγάζει δεκαπλάσια ισχύ ενώ στις υπόλοιπες 330 μοιράζεται το υπόλοιπο μέχρι τα 100mW. Σε νούμερα αυτό σημαίνει 30/360*10*100mW= 83,33mW και (100-83,33)=16.67mW. Σε τούτη την περίπτωση ρυπαίνω ένα κυκλικό τομέα 30 μοιρών με +30 -(-90) = 120dB και το υπόλοιπο του κύκλου +12,22-(-90)=102,22dB. Σε εμβέλεια αυτά τα νούμερα δίνουν 9,8 χλμ στις 30 μοίρες υψηλής κατευθυντικότητας και 1,27 χλμ στις υπόλοιπες. Από επιφάνεια όχλησης : 9,8*9,8*3,14*30/360=25,13 τετ. χλμ πλέον 1,27*1.27*3.14*330/360= 4,64 τετ. χλμ. Συνολικά 29,77 τετ. χλμ 

MIRACOLO, όχι απλή λογική. 
Χωρίς κανένα υπολογισμό μπορείς να πείς ότι οι δύο υποθέσεις δίνουν την ίδια όχληση (η μικρή διαφορά όφείλεται στις στρογγυλοποιήσεις των πράξεων) γιατί αν δεν συνέβαινε κάτι τέτοιο θα είχαμε δημιουργήσει αεικίνητο πρώτου είδους.

Και εδώ αφήνουμε τα μαθηματικά καί τις flat Ολλανδίες και ερχόμαστε στην Ελλάδα. Πόσοι έχουν μπροστά τους 9,8 χλμ και τέτοιο υψόμετρο ώστε να καλύπτουν την καμπυλότητα της γής. 

Συμπέρασμα : Ρυπαίνουμε πρακτικά λιγότερο (πάντος σίγουρα όχι περισσότερο) όταν τα 100mW που δικαιούμαστε να "ρίξουμε" στα ερτζιανά τα διοχετεύουμε με κατευθυντικές κεραίες.

Βάζω ότι στοίχημα θέλετε ότι αυτοί οι ανεγκέφαλοι που φτίαξαν τον νόμο τυπώνουν μόνο από τη μία πλευρά το χαρτί στον εκτυπωτή. Εγώ τα κρατάω για πρόχειρα και τυπώνω και τη δεύτερη πλευρά και ας λένε οι εταιρείες ότι με αυτό τον τρόπο χαλάνε οι εκτυπωτές. Είναι οι ίδιοι π***** που λέγαν ότι το κονσερβαρισμένο γάλα γιά τα μωρά ήταν καλύτερο από το μητρικό.....

Γι' αυτό :
ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΕΙ 24αρες ΚΕΡΑΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟ ΑΠΕΝΑΝΤΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ

Οχι δεν φωνάζω, κραυγάζω

----------


## papashark

Νίκο, και εγώ διαλαλώ ότι όσο το δυνατόν πιο μεγάλη κεραία καθώς και ότι το μυστικό είναι στην ενίσχυση της λήψης, συμφωνό βέβαια ότι οι κατευθηντικές ρυπαίνουν λιγότερο από τις άλλες, αλλά εδώ έχουμε το φαινόμενο, πολύς κόσμος χωρίς να μπορεί να χαμηλώσει την ισχύ στα μηχανηματά του, να παίρνει τέτοιες κεραίες που να βγαίνει πολύ πάνω από τα 30db....

Θυμίζω την περίπτωση του Μοσχάτου, που το ΑΡ παίζει με 17αρα κεραία αντί για omni και όλοι συνδέονται επάνω του κανονικά. Στο συγκεκριμένο ΑΡ δε, κάποιος έκανε λινκ από 4-5 χιλιόμετρα μακριά (από την ακρόπολη κοντά) στις 45 μοίρες από το κέντρο της σκόπευσης της 17αρας........

Αφού λοιπόν σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις δεν έχει ο κάτοχος την δυνατότητα να κατεβάσει τόσο την ισχύ ώστε να έρθει κοντά στο νόμιμο όριο, τότε εάν δεν θέλει να κάνει μακρινό λινκ, μπορεί να το κάνει και απλά με μια μικρότερη κεραία, και να προσπαθήσει και πάλι να μειώσει όσο μπορεί την ισχύ στο μηχανημά του....

Δεν θα ήθελα να δω κόσμο να μην μπορεί να γίνει νόμιμος με τίποτα και να αναγκάζετε να αγοράζει καινούργιες κεραίες σε κάποια στιγμή για να ρίξει την ισχύ, αλλά και να αποφύγουμε όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο την πιθανότητα να ρυπαίνουμε εμείς οι ίδιοι την συχνότητα μας, και να μην μπορούμε να παίξουμε.....

Θυμίζω δε προς τους υπόλοιπους ότι στα site survey και στα scan που κάνετε και βλέπετε 10 και παραπάνω ΑΡ, ότι υπάρχουν και άλλα πράγματα που ρυπαίνουν και δεν τα βλέπετε, όπως οι clients στα ΑΡ. Όταν βλέπετε 10 ΑΡ, τότε μπορεί να υπάρχουν συνολικά και 30 nodes που μεταδίδουν.

Δεν με νοιάζει τόσο πολύ για το νομικό κομάτι της ιστορίας, ο κόσμος έχει προυδοποιηθεί, και ισχύ πάντα το ρητό "δεν ήξερες, δεν ρώταγες", εμένα με νοιάζει περισσότερο να μην καταστρέψουμε την μπάντα μόνοι μας....

Ας πάρουν 24αρες για να περάσουν απέναντι, αρκεί να μπορούν να ρίξουν την ισχύ στο 1mw και να έχουν και 3-4db απώλειες από τα καλώδια και τα Pigtail, και όχι να βάζουν 200mw κάρτες σε Win χωρίς δυνατότητα να κατεβάσουν την ισχύ και με 4 μέτρα LMR400 για να μην έχουν απώλειες......

----------


## MAuVE

> Νίκο, και εγώ διαλαλώ ότι όσο το δυνατόν πιο μεγάλη κεραία καθώς και ότι το μυστικό είναι στην ενίσχυση της λήψης, συμφωνό βέβαια ότι οι κατευθηντικές ρυπαίνουν λιγότερο από τις άλλες, αλλά εδώ έχουμε το φαινόμενο, πολύς κόσμος χωρίς να μπορεί να χαμηλώσει την ισχύ στα μηχανηματά του, να παίρνει τέτοιες κεραίες που να βγαίνει πολύ πάνω από τα 30db....


Πάλι δεν με κατάλαβες Πάνο. Γιά την* ίδια ισχύ* η όχληση θεωρητικά είναι ανεξάρτητη από το είδος της κεραίας, πρακτικά λόγω γεωμετρίας και γεωγραφίας μεγαλύτερη στις omni και μικρότερη στις grid. Γιά τον ίδιο λόγο τα αυτοκίνητα έχουν προβολείς και όχι φαναράκια όπως είχαν οι άμαξες με τα άλογα. Ενα το κρατούμενο.

Οταν κάποιος κάνει τη δουλειά του με ένα ζευγάρι κατευθυντικές, ακόμη και στα 100 μέτρα που απέχω εγώ από τους paravoid και yros, είναι προθυμότερος να μειώσει την ισχύ του, αφού δεν έχει να κερδίσει τίποτα, σε σύγκριση με τα raberakia με τα οποία επίσης θα έκανε την δουλειά του αλλά σε υψηλότερη ισχύ και ως εκ τούτου με μεγαλύτερη ρύπανση. Αυτό είναι δεύτερο κρατούμενο, μη το μπλέκεις με το πρώτο.

Αν αυτοί που φτίαξαν τον νόμο (σε ευρωπαικό επίπεδο) είχαν περιβαλοντολογικές ευαισθησίες θα έπρεπε να προβλέψουν κίνητρα γιά τη χρήση κατευθυντικών κεραιών και όχι αντικίνητρα όπως τώρα. Ο χρήστης που επιλέγει κατευθυντική κεραία επιβαρύνεται με μεγαλύτερο κόστος αγοράς και εγκατάστασης, περισσότερη δουλειά στη στόχευση κλπ και ρυπαίνει *λιγότερο*. Μην τον τραμπουκίζεις

----------


## papashark

Eίναι προφανές ότι δεν συννενούμαστε.....

Θα σε ρωτήσω απλά.

Τi προτιμάς από τις ακόλουθες περιπτώσεις :

1) 24αρα grid σε dlink900+, βγάλε το pigtail και λίγο καλώδιο (για να μην πω την λύση του dkounal που είχε 0 db απώλειες) με συνολική εκπεμπόμεν ισχύ 32db, θεωρητική δέσμη 10 μοίρες.

2) 17αρα grid σε dlink900+, βγάλε το pigtail και λίγο καλώδιο, με συνολική εκπεμπόμεν ισχύ 25db, θεωρητική δέσμη 18 μοίρες.

3) 13αρα grid σε dlink900+, βγάλε το pigtail και λίγο καλώδιο, με συνολική εκπεμπόμεν ισχύ 21db, θεωρητική δέσμη 18 μοίρες.

Καθώς και μεταξύ των ακολούθων :

A) Engenious με 24ara grid, βγάλε το pigtail και αρκετό καλώδιο, συνολική ισχύ 44 db, θεωρητική δέσμη 10 μοίρες.

B) Engenious με 17ara grid, βγάλε το pigtail και αρκετό καλώδιο, συνολική ισχύ 37 db, θεωρητική δέσμη 18 μοίρες.

C) Engenious με 13ara grid, βγάλε το pigtail και αρκετό καλώδιο, συνολική ισχύ 33 db, θεωρητική δέσμη 18 μοίρες.

D) Engenious με 8αρι panel, βγάλε το pigtail και αρκετό καλώδιο, συνολική ισχύ 28db, θεωρητική δέσμη 60 μοίρες.

Βέβαια υποθέτουμε ότι σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις κάνουμε καλό λινκ.

----------


## MAuVE

> Eίναι προφανές ότι δεν συννενούμαστε.....
> 
> Θα σε ρωτήσω απλά.
> 
> Τi προτιμάς από τις ακόλουθες περιπτώσεις :
> 
> 1) 24αρα grid σε dlink900+, βγάλε το pigtail και λίγο καλώδιο (για να μην πω την λύση του dkounal που είχε 0 db απώλειες) με συνολική εκπεμπόμεν ισχύ 32db, θεωρητική δέσμη 10 μοίρες.
> 
> 2) 17αρα grid σε dlink900+, βγάλε το pigtail και λίγο καλώδιο, με συνολική εκπεμπόμεν ισχύ 25db, θεωρητική δέσμη 18 μοίρες.
> ...


Τέλεια. 
Τώρα θα συνεννοηθούμε πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας.
Στα δύο multiple choises, προτιμώ 1) και Α)

Και τώρα κατάλαβα που "κολλάς". Αυτό που αναφέρεις σαν "συνολική ισχύς" δεν είναι η συνολική αλλά η συνιστώσα του ανύσματος κατά την διεύθυνση *μεγίστης* ακτινοβολίας.

Για να βρείς την συνολική, πρέπει να πάρεις το ολοκλήρωμα του ανύσματος πάνω σε μία ιδεατή σφαίρα. 
Στην περίπτωση την δική μας, επειδή δεν έχουμε ιπτάμενους ή χθόνιους σταθμούς γιά να βρείς την συνολική όχληση αρκεί η ολοκλήρωση να γίνει στο επίπεδο (θεωρητικός υπολογισμός). Οπως όμως απέδειξα σε προηγούμενο post, η έκταση της όχλησης στη θεωρητική περίπτωση είναι η ίδια σε όλες τις παραπάνω επιλογές 1=2=3=4, Α=Β=Γ=Δ, γιατί ότι κερδίζεις από εμπρός το χάνεις από πίσω.
Επειδή όμως υπάρχει και η καμπυλότητα της γής και οι πτυχώσεις του εδάφους, οι δύο αυτοί παράγοντες δρούν ευεργετικά από άποψη περιορισμού της όχλησης (σκιάζουν) περισσότερο στις κατευθυντικές εκπομπές παρά στις πανκατευθυντικές.

Παράδειγμα πρακτικό: 
Εγώ τώρα έχω στρέψει την 15αρα grid μου προς τον Λυκαβυττό που βρίσκεται 1 χλμ μακρυά. Ενώ θα μπορούσα να ενοχλώ προς την διεύθυνση αυτή μέχρι ας πούμε τα 5 χιλ. λόγω της σκίασης που παρέχει το βουνό ο vardas από πίσω ούτε που αντιλαμβάνεται την ύπαρξή μου.
Αντιθέτως, από την πίσω μεριά, ο LAMOS ας πούμε, ενοχλείται λιγότερο από ότι αν είχα μία 10άρα omni. Αν δε, αντικαταστήσω την 15άρα με μία 24άρα τότε θα "μαζέψω" την δέσμη μου προς Λυκαβηττό και ακόμη λιγότερο θα ενοχλώ προς Αμπελοκήπους, Πλατεία Βικτορίας κ.λ.π. Αν δεν υπήρχε το βουνό θα ενοχλούσα την Αργυρούπολη, ίσως Ελληνικό κ.λ.π. Αν ήμουνα στο υψόμετρο της Πάρνηθας θα ενοχλούσα μέχρι το Σούνιο.
Αλλά δεν είμαι, όπως οι περισσότεροι.....

Νομίζω ότι τώρα έγινα πλήρως αντιληπτός

----------


## papashark

Σε αυτά αντιληπτός είχες γίνει και από πριν.

Εγώ στο μυαλό μου έχω τους δευτερεύοντες λοβούς των κεραιών...

Και εκεί αναρωτιέμε όσο πιο μεγάλες είναι τόσο πιο μικροί είναι ? Η΄ μήπως μια 24αρα δουλεύει σαν 10db όμνι στις 90 μοίρες ? .......

----------


## MAuVE

> Και εκεί αναρωτιέμε όσο πιο μεγάλες είναι τόσο πιο μικροί είναι ? Η΄ μήπως μια 24αρα δουλεύει σαν 10db όμνι στις 90 μοίρες ? .......


Θα είχαμε φτιάξει αεικίνητο και μάλιστα πρώτου είδους. 
Η κεραία δεν παράγει ενέργεια, απλά την διανέμει. 
Σαν να έχεις 36 ψωμιά γιά 36 καλεσμένους. Μπορείς να δώσεις από ένα στον καθένα, ή από 10 σε 3 (=30) και οι υπόλοιποι 33 να μοιρασθούν τα εναπομείναντα 6.
Μόνον ο Ι. Χριστός κατάφερε με δύο καρβέλια να ταίσει ένα ολόκληρο πλήθος.

----------


## papashark

> Μόνον ο Ι. Χριστός κατάφερε με δύο καρβέλια να ταίσει ένα ολόκληρο πλήθος.


Ποίος είναι ο κυριούλης ? Εκείνος ο ακροβάτης στο σταυρό επάνω ?

Τώρα κατάλαβα...

κοινώς όσο πιο πολύ ψωμί από τα 36 καρβέλια δίνεις μπροστά, τόσο πιο λίγα μοιράζεις γύρω γύρω....

Τώρα τα κατάλαβα όλα !  ::

----------


## a_aris

Μπράβο, μπράβο... κλάπ, κλάπ, κλάπ (χειροκρότημα)

Απολαυστικότατος διάλογος...  ::   ::

----------


## Alexandros

Πράγματι απολαυστικός και πολύ χρήσιμος διάλογος.

Να προτείνω ταπεινά, να χωριστούν οι απαντήσεις από το (χρήσιμο αλλά άσχετο κατά τα άλλα) θέμα του topic και να γίνει ανεξάρτητο, ίσως και υπόμνημα?

Προτεινόμενος τίτλος: Οι κεραίες δεν προσθέτουν ισχύ, την κατευθύνουν
(ή κεραίες, καρβέλια και θαύματα, μια ελεγεία στη σχέση των εννοιών).

Σοβαρότερα τώρα, η παρανόηση ότι οι κεραίες προσθέτουν ισχύ έχει να κάνει με τον τύπο που χρησιμοποιούμε για τον υπολογισμό του EIRP. 


Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## rentis_city

> Θα είχαμε φτιάξει αεικίνητο και μάλιστα πρώτου είδους.


Το τι είναι το αεικίνητο, ξέρω τι είναι...
Τί σημαίνει όμως "πρώτου είδους"?
Πόσα, ποιά είδη υπάρχουν και τι κάνει το καθένα?

I apologize for being off-topic...  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από MAuVE
> 
> Θα είχαμε φτιάξει αεικίνητο και μάλιστα πρώτου είδους.
> 
> 
> Το τι είναι το αεικίνητο, ξέρω τι είναι...
> Τί σημαίνει όμως "πρώτου είδους"?
> Πόσα, ποιά είδη υπάρχουν και τι κάνει το καθένα?


Τροφοδοτείς ένα ενεργειακό σύστημα με μία ή περισσότερες μορφές ενεργείας και παίρνεις μία άλλη μορφή ενέργειας που θέλεις. Π.χ δίνεις ηλεκτρική ενέργεια σε ένα κινητήρα και παίρνεις κινητική ενέργεια. Ο λόγος του πόσο παίρνεις προς το πόσο δίνεις είναι ο βαθμός ενεργειακής απόδοσης του συστήματος. 

Αεικίνητο πρώτου είδους ονομάζουμε το σύστημα του οποίου ο βαθμός αποδοσης είναι μεγαλύτερος της μονάδας. Παίρνουμε δηλαδή περισσότερο από όσο δίνουμε, άρα έχουμε δημιουργία ενέργειας εκ του μηδενός. 

Αεικίνητο δεύτερου είδους έχουμε όταν ο βαθμός απόδοσης είναι ίσος με την μονάδα, δηλαδή 100% μετατροπή της ενέργειας εισόδου σε ενέργεια εξόδου. Σε όλα τα συστήματα ένα μέρος της ενέργειας εισόδου κατά την μετατροπή καταλήγει στην κατώτερη ενεργειακή βαθμίδα την θερμότητα και γι΄αυτό τον λόγο ο βαθμός απόδοσης είναι πάντα μικρότερος της μονάδας.

Πρακτικό παράδειγμα : 
Αν στον άξονα ένος ηλ. κινητήρα συνδέσουμε μία ηλ. γεννήτρια, η ηλ. έξοδος της οποίας τροφοδοτεί τον κινητήρα, τότε θα είχαμε αεικίνητο δευτέρου είδους αν γυρίζοντας τον άξονα αυτός συνέχιζε να γυρίζει ες αεί, αφού η γεννήτρια θα βγάλει ρεύμα θα τροφοδοτήσει τον κινητήρα, ο οποίος θα περιστρέψει την γεννήτρια κ.ο.κ.

Αεικίνητο πρώτου είδους θα είχαμε αν στο παραπάνω σύστημα βάζαμε και μία λάμπα γιά να μας φωτίζει

----------


## Achille

> Αεικίνητο πρώτου είδους θα είχαμε αν στο παραπάνω σύστημα βάζαμε και μία λάμπα γιά να μας φωτίζει


Δεν οργανώνουμε μια ομαδική παραγγελία;  ::

----------


## papashark

Από ότι βλέπετε οι δημοσιεύσεις μεταφέρθηκαν και διορθώθικε λίγο η αρχή του πρώτου μηνύματος.

----------


## alexbo1

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από MAuVE
> 
> Μόνον ο Ι. Χριστός κατάφερε με δύο καρβέλια να ταίσει ένα ολόκληρο πλήθος.
> 
> 
> Ποίος είναι ο κυριούλης ? Εκείνος ο ακροβάτης στο σταυρό επάνω ?
> 
> Τώρα κατάλαβα...
> 
> ...


Papashark min ta vazeis me tin ekklisia. Skepsou pws ta kampanaria einai oti prepei gia na stisoume APs!!!!!!!

----------


## ngia

Θα προσπαθήσω να συνεισφέρω και εγώ στην κουβέντα σας. Το ερώτημα είναι πόση πρέπει να είναι ισχύς του πομπού μου και αν πρέπει το EIRP πρέπει να περιορίζεται στα 20dBm. Αν δούμε σε διάφορα τηλεπικοινωνιακά δίκτυα πως αντιμετωπίζεται αυτό το θέμα. 1ο ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ: Στις μικροκυματικές ζεύξεις σημείου προς σημείου για την κατασκευή του δίκτυου μετάδοσης περιορίζεται από την αδειοδότηση η μέγιστη ισχύς του πομπού (στο 1watt περίπου) και ο operator βάζει τις κεραίες που κρίνει σκόπιμο. Τα ράδια τελαυταίας γενιάς μάλιστα έχουν την δυνατότητα να αλλάζουν δυναμικά μέσω ανάδρασης την ισχύ εκπομπής τους (ATPC, automatic transmitter power control). Σε κανονικές συνθήκες διάδοσης ο πομπός εκπέμπει μόνο την απαραίτητη ισχύ, ώστε ο δέκτης να έχει ένα fading margin πχ 15dB. Αν λόγω φαινομένων διάδοσης, υπάρξει εξασθένηση, ο δέκτης στέλνει εντολή στον απέναντι πομπό να αυξήσει την ισχύ του. Δηλαδή ο δέκτης στέλνει εντολή στον απέναντι πομπό να αυξήσει ή να μειώσει την ισχύ εκπομπής του. 2o ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ: Στα ραδιοσύστημα LMDS (κυψελοειδές σύστημα με ένα κεντρικό σταθμό και έναν αριθμό περιφεριακών, στους 26GHz) οι clients εκπέμπουν μόνο τόση ισχύ, ώστε να υπάρχει ένα fading margin 10dB στον κεντρικό σταθμό. Αν υπάρχει διάλειψη αυξάνουν την ισχύ τους. 3ο ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ : Στο κυψελλοειδές σύστημα τηέφωνίας GSM. Τόσο ο σταθμός βάσης όσο και τα κινητά εκπέμπουν μόνο την απαραίτητη ισχύ και μόνο αν απομακρυθουν αρκετά μεταξύ τους αυξάνουν την ισχύ εκπομπής.
Τα παραθέτω αυτά για να υποστηρίξω ότι η βέλτιστη σχεδίαση του δικτύου WIFI (αυτή που μεγιστοποιεί το συνολικό throughput) θα είναι αυτή στην οποία *ΕΚΠΕΜΠΟΥΜΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟΣΟ ΟΣΟ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ*. Πόσο χρειάζεται; Για μια καλή ζεύξη πρέπει το *fading margin* στο δέκτη να είναι *10dB*. Για μια άριστης ποιότητα ζεύξης το fading margin πρέπει να είναι 20dB. ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ: Έστω δέκτης με ευαισθησία -80dBm, απόσταση 2Κμ, απώλειες καλωδίων από 1dB, κεραίες 10dB. Τότε η απώλεια κενού χώρου θα είναι 92.5+20log2.5+20log2=106dB. Άρα ισχύς πομπού=-80+10-18+1+106-18+1=2dBm.Αν εκπέμψουμε περισότερο η ποιότητα ζεύξης δεν θα βελτιωθεί αισθητά αλλά θα ενοχλήσουμε και κάποιον που βρίσκεται κοντά μας. Εννοείται βέβαια ότι έχουμε αντιμετωπίσει τα φαινόμενα της ανάκλασης και περίθλασης.
ΆΡΑ: 1.χρησιμοποιούμε όσο μπορούμε περισότερο κατευθυντικές κεραίες, ιδίως σε περιοχές πυκνής κάλυψης.2. Εκπέμπουμε μόνο την ισχύ που χρειάζεται. 3. Τηρούμε το όριο των 20dBM EIRP (άσχετα αν είναι λογικό ή όχι) γιατί αυτό προβλέπει η αδειοδότηση της μπάντας. 4. Φροντίζουμε να μην έχουμε ανακλασεις και περίθλαση
ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ:Αν έχουμε δύο πομποδέκτες με την ίδια ευαισθησία, με διάφορες κεραίες και ο ένας πομπός είναι ρυθμισμένος στα 5dBm και ο άλλος στα 15dBm, το επίπεδο της ζεύξης θα το καθορίσει η κεταύθυνση εκείνη που έχει το μικρότερο περιθώριο. Άρα δεν σημαίνει ότι αν αυξάνω την ισχύ του πομπού μου θα χτυπάω μεγαλύτερες αποστάσεις.
Κάτι τελευταίο γιατί μαλον σας κούρασα. Θεωρώ καταστροφικές τις απόψεις που ακούγονται από διάφορους, όπως, "αν δεν με αφήσει ο γειτονας να χρησιμοποιήσω την ταράτσα του, θα βάλω μεγάλη ισχύ, να τον ψήσω", αν δεν έχω καλή οπτική επαφή, θα αυξήσω την ισχύ μου ώστε να φτάνω", και γενικά μια διάθεση να μεγαλώσουμε τις ισχείς λές και αυτός είναι ο αυτόσκοπός. Αυτό μπορεί να οδηγείσει σε κανιβαλισμό του δικτύου. Για παράδειγμα οι κεραίες των FM στο λεκανοπέδιο έχουν ισχείς που ξεπερνουν τα 10Kwatt. Όμως αν όλοι χαμήλωναν την ισχύ τους κατά 10 φορες, η ποιότητα ραδιοφώνου στα FM θα ήταν η ίδια ακριβώς.

----------


## jason

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από MAuVE
> 
> Μόνον ο Ι. Χριστός κατάφερε με δύο καρβέλια να ταίσει ένα ολόκληρο πλήθος.
> 
> 
> Ποίος είναι ο κυριούλης ? Εκείνος ο ακροβάτης στο σταυρό επάνω ?
> 
> Τώρα κατάλαβα...


χε χε χε...μακάρι να μπορούσες να κάνεις το ένα δισεκατομυριοστό από τις δικές Του ακροβασίες. Και να φανταστείς ότι είχε τα ίδια hacking tools με τα αυτά που έχεις εσύ!

 ::

----------


## WhiteNoise

> Υπόθεση Β 
> α) Συνεχίζω να εκπέμπω τα 100mW αλλά τώρα έχω μία κατευθυντική κεραία που σε 30 μοίρες βγάζει δεκαπλάσια ισχύ ενώ στις υπόλοιπες 330 μοιράζεται το υπόλοιπο μέχρι τα 100mW. Σε νούμερα αυτό σημαίνει 30/360*10*100mW= 83,33mW και (100-83,33)=16.67mW.


Ρε παιδιά! Τα μετράω,τα ξαναμετράω,....,δεν μου βγαίνουν!!! Πώς μοιράσατε τα 100mW
έτσι?? Αν εγώ βάλω μια κεραία με 17 dbi στις 18ο τότε στις 18 αυτές μοίρες θα πάει
σύμφωνα με τον τρόπο που τα υπολογίσατε πριν:
(18/360)*50*100mW = 250 mW ??!!!!
Κάτι δεν κατάλαβα καλά?

----------


## ngia

> Υπόθεση Β 
> α) Συνεχίζω να εκπέμπω τα 100mW αλλά τώρα έχω μία κατευθυντική κεραία που σε 30 μοίρες βγάζει δεκαπλάσια ισχύ ενώ στις υπόλοιπες 330 μοιράζεται το υπόλοιπο μέχρι τα 100mW. Σε νούμερα αυτό σημαίνει 30/360*10*100mW= 83,33mW και (100-83,33)=16.67mW.


Υπόθεση ότι έχει μια ομοιoκατευθυντική με κέρδος 10dB, εύρος στο κατακόρυφο επίπεδο 30ο και στο οριζόντιο προφανως 360.




> Αν εγώ βάλω μια κεραία με 17 dbi στις 18ο τότε στις 18 αυτές μοίρες θα πάει 
> σύμφωνα με τον τρόπο που τα υπολογίσατε πριν: 
> (18/360)*50*100mW = 250 mW ??!!!!


Υπόθεση ότι έχω μια κατευθυντική με εύρος στο οριζόντιο επίπεδο 18ο και εύρος στο κατακόρυφο επίπεδο επίσης 18ο.
έτσι (18/360)*(18/360)*50*100mw=12.5mw. Το ότι δεν σου βγήκε ο τύπος υποδηλώνει ότι δεν μπορείς να έχεις μια ομοικατευθυντική με ευρος 18 μοιρες και κέρδος 17dBi. Άλλωστε αυτό είναι και το trade-off στις κεραίες, κέρδος κεραίας - εύρος δέσμης.

----------


## WhiteNoise

Μήπως εννοείς 30 μοίρες στο οριζόντιο και 360 στπ κατακόρυφο?

Αλλιώς γιατί μειώνεται η όχληση? Γιατί ένα μεγάλο μέρος της ακτινοβολίας προς τα άστρα ή προς το πάτωμα που τώρα πια στέλνεται οριζόντια σταματιέται από κάποιο βουνό ή από την καμπυλότητα της γής?  :: 

Εγώ νόμιζα ότι η επιφάνεια που μετράει και στις δύο περιπτώσεις βρίσκεται στο οριζόντιο επίπεδο!! Και ειδικά στην δεύτερη όπου ο Mauve αναφέρεται 
σε κυκλικό τομέα!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Μήπως εννοείς 30 μοίρες στο οριζόντιο και 360 στπ κατακόρυφο?
> 
> Αλλιώς γιατί μειώνεται η όχληση? Γιατί ένα μεγάλο μέρος της ακτινοβολίας προς τα άστρα ή προς το πάτωμα που τώρα πια στέλνεται οριζόντια σταματιέται από κάποιο βουνό ή από την καμπυλότητα της γής? :?
> 
> Εγώ νόμιζα ότι η επιφάνεια που μετράει και στις δύο περιπτώσεις βρίσκεται στο οριζόντιο επίπεδο!! Και ειδικά στην δεύτερη όπου ο Mauve αναφέρεται 
> σε κυκλικό τομέα! :!: :? :!:


Και οι δύο έχετε δίκιο, αλλά από άλλη πλευρά ειδωμένο και καταλήγει σε άτοπο....

Στην υπόθεση που έκανα θεώρησα ότι όντος, όλη η ενέργεια φεύγει σχεδόν οριζόντια, άρα η ολοκλήρωση της ενέργειας μπορεί να γίνει στη μία διάσταση (ρ=0 έως 360). Μία κατάσταση που μπορεί να προσεγγισθεί πολύ χοντρικά από μία omni υψηλής κατευθυντικότητας. Η δεύτερη περίπτωση κατά την οποία μαζεύεται η ακτινοβολία σε μία γωνία 30 μοιρών, θα μπορούσε να προεγγισθεί από την προηγούμενη omni με χαμηλότερη οδήγηση και μία κατευθυντική με πολύ μικρό κατακόρυφο λοβό (όπως της omni). Μία υποθετική κατασκευή αρκετά απίθανη, αλλά γιά τον σκοπό που τη χρησιμοποίησα αρκετά σωστή. Τούτο διότι δίνει μεγαλύτερη όχληση από μία πραγματική κατευθυντική η οποία όπως σωστά λέτε και οι δύο εκπέμπει σφαιρικά και ένα μέρος της ακτινοβολίας θα χτυπήσει το πάτωμα ενώ ένα άλλο θα χαθεί στα άστρα. Χρησιμοποίησα όμως την υποθετική αυτή κατασκευή γιά να καταλήξω στο συμπέρασμά μου από τη μεριά της *ασφάλειας*  (αφού με έβγαζε) γιά να μη είναι εύκολα αμφισβητήσιμο.

Οίκοθεν νοείται ότι γιά να βρείς σωστά το σύνολο της εκπεμπόμενης ισχύος θα πρέπει να ολοκληρώσεις στις δύο διαστάσεις (ρ=0 έως 360 και θ=-90 έως +90) δηλαδή στην επιφάνεια της μοναδιαίας σφαίρας και όχι κατά μήκος του μοναδιαίου κύκλου όπως έκανα εγώ.

Δύο διαφορετικοί δρόμοι, οι ακρίβεια των οποίων εξαρτάται από το τι τελικά θέλεις να καταδείξεις.

----------

